# No sound with Creative Audigy SE



## NRS_NoSFeRaTu (Apr 25, 2009)

I have been using an old model Sound Blaster Live! Value card for the past few years, so thinking I could use an upgrade I went out and bought an Audigy SE card. After uninstalling the Live! card I installed the Audigy card, ran all of the updates that it suggested, rebooted, ran all the tests, etc; Everything was working just fine. I was tweaking the settings and getting things right. I had sound just fine. Then I logged off of my account to let my girlfriend use the computer for a while. About twenty minutes later she tells me that she has no audio. This all happened about 3 months ago and I haven't been able get any sound out of my computer since then. I have tried absolutely everything I could find on the internet. I contacted Creative about this problem and they suggested some basic crap that I had already tried. It seems to me that this is a problem that a lot of people are having and have never actually found a solution. I am running a Dell Dimension DE051 with and Intel Pentium 4 2.80GHz with Windows XP Home SP3 and 1 GB of memory. I have ran the DirectX update and have the newest version available. I have updated my bios, disabled my onboard audio, reinstalled the drivers for the card multiple times. I've literally done everything possible. Still, in the system audio panel everything is grayed out and inaccessible. Please help!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Have you tried reusing the old sound card or the onboard?


----------



## NRS_NoSFeRaTu (Apr 25, 2009)

Sorry about the double post, minor glitch of the human error kind. Yes, I have tried both of those options. Same problem with them as well. I think some how this card has completely messed up my sound system.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

In device manager do you have any yellow question marks or red x's?


----------



## NRS_NoSFeRaTu (Apr 25, 2009)

No. Everything checks out just fine. I wish it was just that easy. I'm normally technically proficient with my computer and figure out these problems with just a matter of an hour or so. This problem, however, is a tricky situation that I can't quite get a hand on.


----------



## NRS_NoSFeRaTu (Apr 25, 2009)

Some useful info I forgot to mention . . . When I run the Audigy diagnosis tool it gives me this error for the windows multimedia test, " Windows multimedia tests Fail 
Wave out device: Sound Blaster Audigy
Midi out device: Creative Soundfont Synth


When I run the tests in DXdiag it gives me this error, " DirectSound test results: Failure at step 3 (DirectSoundCreate): HRESULT = 0x88780078 (No driver) "


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

For now uninstall the creative drivers, remove the card, enable the onboard sound in the bios, hook the speakers up the the rear speaker ports, reboot if windows finds new hardware install the drivers from here> http://support.dell.com/support/dow...emID=DIM_CEL_1100&os=WW1&osl=en&catid=&impid=

See if you have sound now if not do you have the Dell Diag disk? if not you can D/L from the site above.


----------



## NRS_NoSFeRaTu (Apr 25, 2009)

I'll give that a try and get back with you as soon as I'm done. Should take about 20 minutes ( 45 minutes if you include the shower I'm about to go take ). Though . . . I've already tried getting my onboard to work by uninstalling the creative boards and enabling the bios audio . . . But, I'll try this again with your instructions just to see if I've messed something up some how or another. Is there any other system info I could give you that would be of help?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It is a Dimension B110 correct?


----------



## NRS_NoSFeRaTu (Apr 25, 2009)

Sorry about the delay in my return. Had been up for almost two days working on this problem and finally crashed. Yes, it is a B110. I have tried what you suggested and still all the same problems. I'm about to just junk this machine and cancel my internet. Is there no solution to this problem?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What did the Dell Diagnostics tell you?


----------



## NRS_NoSFeRaTu (Apr 25, 2009)

Nothing. Unless I ran it wrong . . . Which is probably likely since I'm not sure what I'm doing with that tool. It seems that no matter what I do, I'm bound to have no audio devices on the system any more. Maybe this audigy some how burned up my audio? Perhaps you could tell me exactly what I need to download and what to do with this download? There were a few diagnosis tools in the list so I'm not sure which one I was supposed to get. I ran the diagnosis tool by pressing F12 and booting into the utility partition. From there I ran the diagnosis tool and came up with nothning. No errors or anything.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Did it do a sound test?


----------



## NRS_NoSFeRaTu (Apr 25, 2009)

Yes. I heard the sound and it gave no errors. This leaves me to believe that my sound is not totally screwed, it's just a matter of figuring out why windows won't let me have it. When I go to Start>>Programs>>Accessories>>Entertainment>>Volume Control I get an error that says, " There are no active mixer devices available. To install mixer devices, go to Control Panel, click Printers and Other Hardware, and then click Add Hardware. This program will now close. "
When I try to play an mp3 in Winamp it gives me the error, " Bad direct sound driver. Please install proper drivers or select another device in configuration. Error code: 88780078 "

I find the winamp error funny because I actually got it to work once for about a half an hour after playing with the settings for about an hour. After I rebooted, though, I could never get it to do the same thing again. Is there something I've missed on how to get my windows to allow me to select my preferred audio device? Are there any kind of programs I should run and post the output here to shed some light on the matter? As of right now I have tried everything that you've suggested, plus some others. As of right now I'm running with no sound card attached to the system, I've tried to uninstall every type of audio device driver from my system, but SoundMax keep installing itself no matter what. I figure that's because it is the on board audio. I uninstalled the driver from the dell site to try to go back to the working factory driver and that failed. So, now I will just wait and see what the next step is from you. You seem to be quite knowledgeable, and I greatly appreciate your time and efforts.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The diagnostic test tells us the sound does work and that it is a windows driver problem.

What is the "working factory driver" if it is not the soundmax driver from the Dell site?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What video card are you running? If it's an ATI HD3xxx or 4xxx they can interfere with the onboard sound.


----------



## De Laurentius (Apr 11, 2009)

It seems that DX is having troubles getting along with the change you made, and as you can see it's stubborn. A fresh win setup will solve the problem, tweaking around with install/uninstall DX and drivers it's most likely a waste of your time. Try it with a spare HDD if you have one.


----------



## NRS_NoSFeRaTu (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm not sure what the ' working ' driver should be as I never really checked before the issue. I tried the driver from the dell site and it didn't get my on board working again either. The card I was using that worked was a Sound Blaster Live! Value card. After I replaced that one with the Audigy SE things got messed up some how. Now there's just no way I'm getting sound. All of the options in the Sounds and Audio Devices section are all grayed out. As far as trying things with a spare hard drive . . . Not sure what good that would do me as this seems to be some sort of problem with the on board audio not wanting to play with the rest of my system.


----------



## NRS_NoSFeRaTu (Apr 25, 2009)

Sorry, I read your post a bit off, wrench. My video card is a Nvidia GeForce 5500. Like I was saying before, though, I had sound for about 20 minutes after installing this Audigy SE sound card; At least, until I logged off and let somebody else on the system. I'm certain that they didn't try messing with anything because they are on a restricted account, and wouldn't know how to mess with that stuff anyways. Should I try putting my XP restore disc in and doing one of them re installations that only replace my drivers and such? I'm not sure exactly how to do it, but I'd rather not have to do a complete reformat if I can keep from doing that.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

You can try the repair install from the Dell disk as long as it is an installation and not a recovery disk it will give you the options to do a Repair Install> http://www.michaelstevenstech.com/XPrepairinstall.htm#RI


----------



## NRS_NoSFeRaTu (Apr 25, 2009)

Would this be my next ' best ' option? Am I going to lose any of my data or other files? How do you suppose I could find out exactly which driver I could have a problem with. Also, I found some sort of a registry thing online where I downloaded some registry tweak that was supposed to help with this issue for some people. I will research and see if I can find this page again. All I remember about it was that it had a huge list of registry stuff, and the one I downloaded was the option 371.


----------



## NRS_NoSFeRaTu (Apr 25, 2009)

I have three disks from Dell. An Operating System Disk, with XP Home SP2 on it; An Application disk that says, " For Reinstalling Dell Tools System Software " and at the side of the disk it says, " Contents: Antivirus software, Support software, Multimedia software, Internet software; And the third disk says, " Drivers and Utilities Dell ResourceCD ", " Contents: Device Drivers, Diagnostics and utilities "

So, I'm pretty sure I'm not supposed to use the Application CD, the guide on the link you gave me says to use the OS install disk, but the disks I have seem to make sense to use the Drivers and Utilities disk . . . Which one do I use?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Registry cleaners and tweak programs can sometimes do more harm then good.
As can modifying the registry without knowing what your modifying. 
Repair installs leave the data in place and reset the HAL config, and strip the drivers from the installation


----------



## NRS_NoSFeRaTu (Apr 25, 2009)

So, which cd should I use to run the repair install from? The OS installation cd? or the Drivers and Utilities Resource CD?


Run the repair install from the OS installation, then the drivers and utilities disk to reinstall the drivers.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi, NRS_NoSFeRaTu. Welcome to TSF!

After reading this whole entire thread, it seems (in my humble opinion) that it's your main board. I don't see how installing one sound card - tweaking with settings -, then uninstalling it, and installing you prior one - checking all settings -, could be the sound cards. It sounds more of a overheating type main board problem. 

Registry editors are BAD. Do everything in your power to simply never use them and avoid them!

You're going to need to use your original OS disc to repair your OS and it's files. When the disc is inside your drive, do the following:

2) Go to start

3) type “run”

4) type in “sfc /scannow” (without the “)

If that was the problem, it's all fixed now.


----------



## NRS_NoSFeRaTu (Apr 25, 2009)

Will this delete any of my programs or settings?


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

I believe it only checks for missing/corrupt files in your Windows folder - SO no it won't. 

BUT just to make sure, backup your important data.


----------



## NRS_NoSFeRaTu (Apr 25, 2009)

It ran. I restarted the computer. Nothing changed. It may have found a few things, but it never told me about it. Either way, still no sound. I still wonder which cd i'm supposed to use for the repair stuff. Now I'm at a complete loss of what to do. I'm losing a lot of money without my audio.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

You're suppose to use your original XP disc, as I've already stated above is the right option.


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

I have thought from early on in this thread that you should do a reformat but have held off since most don't like to spend the time to do that but you have said that you are losing money and that you have spent months working on this problem. 

Why not wipe the slate clean here. You have an older machine that will definitely benefit from a reformat and IMO it will make the difference.

If you are worried at all about your mobo causing the problem you can do a quick check by running a LiveCd of your favorite flavor of Linux.

Just my 2 cents. :grin:

Pauldo


----------



## MikenandezNST (Apr 24, 2008)

Have you right clicked your volume icon in the sys tray and selected properties and then the audio tab and check under playback to assure you are attempting to use the newly installed card and not onboard or the older card.

Hope this helps!!!


----------



## NRS_NoSFeRaTu (Apr 25, 2009)

I will try the repair option as soon as I get home tonight and let you know how this goes. As far as reformatting . . . I can't afford to lose my information right now either. I've not had a chance to get my backup again, but will try that if the repair doesn't work. The linux idea is a good one, if I only knew how to run it. There is no sound icon in the system tray. However, when I try to open it from the start menu, it gives me an error message. I've posted the exact message somewhere here before. It says something about no active mixers. I'll have to figure out where, and what, the mixers went in order to fix this problem. I think?


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

Be careful with the repair. You can lose data by doing that as well so a back-up is warrented either way.

The LiveCD is a Linux OS that you boot to on your CD drive. There is no installation. And you will only be using it to see if you have sound. It's actually quite easy to do. My favorite flavor of Linux right now is Ubuntu so I will give you the link to the instructions for that. Basically, you just burn the iso image to a CD and make sure that your computer looks to your CD drive first to boot and away you go. If you don't get any errors and you hear the start-up sound than it's your windows installation that is at fault. When you are done testing, just remove the CD and reboot and you go back to Windows. 

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD

Pauldo


----------



## MikenandezNST (Apr 24, 2008)

You can enter into sound properties from with the control panel as well.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

If you're not looking to lose information, you can always back up your data.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

When installing a sound card for another sound card,

First remove software and driver from add/remove
Clean temp folders, clean disc.
turn off pc 
remove the sound card
reboot pc and make sure all software and driver is uninstalled 
check
device manager
add/remove
C:\program files\ (folder of files) example: Creative or C:\Creative
C:\Document and settings\all users and also under (your name)
After completed
turn off pc
install new sound card
now on reboot once at the desktop you should get a popup box found new hardware
cancel this out and install driver and software from (cd) or setup.exe that you downloaded.

Note: If you took out the card and immediately put the other one in could of possibly led to a conflict with the machine?


----------



## NRS_NoSFeRaTu (Apr 25, 2009)

Well, I tried the linux suggestion. The good news is that Linux has sound. The bad news is that this means I'm going to have to try this repair option now. I just hope that after I back up my data to my external drive, that I don't lose all of the drivers for that hdd and lose all of my info from there as well. I'll post the results as soon as I get done.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

Ah, Did I miss something or can't you backup?


----------



## NRS_NoSFeRaTu (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm in the process of backing up my data right now. I'm just hoping that after I do the repair I won't lose my data on the external 500GB drive. I have 4 HDD's on this computer . . . 2 internal, 2 external. I'm going to have to back up all of them to one of the external hard drives. Right now I'm just uninstalling some of the programs I never use to make the process just a bit faster. Unless you have some other idea?


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

Ah, we've already been through to whole driver, right? Bare with me, I'm super tired.. I shouldn't even be awake right now - LOL


----------



## NRS_NoSFeRaTu (Apr 25, 2009)

Lol. It's alright, I understand. I think we've tried everything we can without actually doing some major work like a repair install. After this repair, if I don't get my audio back, I'll have to try a complete fresh install


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

Yeah, best of luck - keep us updated.


----------



## NRS_NoSFeRaTu (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm going to let the backup run while I'm in bed. I'm going to a cage fight later today and got invited to the after party. So, I'll post the results when I get back home.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

Sweet!

_We'll_ be here.


----------



## NRS_NoSFeRaTu (Apr 25, 2009)

Well . . . I tried the repair option . . . I got to the point after you boot to the cd when it says something like, " Loading windows " then it blue screened and said something along the lines of, " Harderror ##some error code that started with a bunch of 0's## system32\root\ blah blah blah " I'm going to try some updates real quick, wait to see what you all think about this and go to bed for a few more hours.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello,

I noticed you never told me if you tried what I suggested earlier in my post on page 2?

Well anyway lets see where you are now with the pc?, so I can get this resolved for you once and for all.

I need Make and model of pc?... I noticed noone also asked you this through the whole process.

Lets start from the beginning now, and I promise this will be resolved we will get to the bottom of this.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Are you trying to do a fresh reinstall of windows xp?
Dont think updates will resolve a harderror either.

Please bring me up to speed.


----------



## NRS_NoSFeRaTu (Apr 25, 2009)

I have been using an old model Sound Blaster Live! Value card for the past few years, so thinking I could use an upgrade I went out and bought an Audigy SE card. After uninstalling the Live! card I installed the Audigy card, ran all of the updates that it suggested, rebooted, ran all the tests, etc; Everything was working just fine. I was tweaking the settings and getting things right. I had sound just fine. Then I logged off of my account to let my girlfriend use the computer for a while. About twenty minutes later she tells me that she has no audio. This all happened about 3 months ago and I haven't been able get any sound out of my computer since then. I have tried absolutely everything I could find on the internet. I contacted Creative about this problem and they suggested some basic crap that I had already tried. It seems to me that this is a problem that a lot of people are having and have never actually found a solution. I am running a Dell Dimension DE051 with and Intel Pentium 4 2.80GHz with Windows XP Home SP3 and 1 GB of memory. I have ran the DirectX update and have the newest version available. I have updated my bios, disabled my onboard audio, reinstalled the drivers for the card multiple times. I've literally done everything possible. Still, in the system audio panel everything is grayed out and inaccessible. Please help!

Here is my system according to Everest:

Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition
OS Service Pack Service Pack 3
DirectX 4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
CPU Type Intel Pentium 4, 2800 MHz (21 x 133)
Motherboard Name Dell Dell DE051
Motherboard Chipset Intel Morgan Hill i865GV
System Memory 1014 MB (PC2700 DDR SDRAM)
BIOS Type Phoenix (01/03/06)
Video Adapter NVIDIA GeForce FX 5500 (256 MB)
3D Accelerator Intel Extreme Graphics 2
3D Accelerator nVIDIA GeForce FX 5500
Audio Adapter Intel 82801EB ICH5 - AC'97 Audio Controller [A-2/A-3]
Vendor Dell Computer Corporation
Version A01
Release Date 01/03/2006
Size 512 KB
Boot Devices Floppy Disk, Hard Disk, CD-ROM, LS-120
Capabilities Flash BIOS, Shadow BIOS, Selectable Boot, EDD, BBS
Supported Standards DMI, APM, ACPI, ESCD, PnP
Expansion Capabilities PCI, USB
Motherboard Properties:
Manufacturer Dell Computer Corp.
Product 0CF458
Processor Properties:
Manufacturer Intel
External Clock 533 MHz
Maximum Clock 3600 MHz
Current Clock 2800 MHz
Type Central Processor
Status Enabled
Upgrade ZIF
Socket Designation Microprocessor
[ Caches / Cache #1 ]

Cache Properties:
Type Internal
Status Enabled
Operational Mode Write-Back
Associativity 4-way Set-Associative
Maximum Size 16 KB
Installed Size 8 KB
Error Correction None

[ Caches / Cache #2 ]

Cache Properties:
Type Internal
Status Enabled
Operational Mode Varies with Memory Address
Maximum Size 1024 KB
Installed Size 1024 KB
Error Correction Single-bit ECC

[ Memory Devices / DIMM_1 ]

Memory Device Properties:
Form Factor DIMM
Type SDRAM
Type Detail Synchronous
Size 512 MB
Speed 333 MHz
Total Width 64-bit
Data Width 64-bit
Device Locator DIMM_1

[ Memory Devices / DIMM_2 ]

Memory Device Properties:
Form Factor DIMM
Type SDRAM
Type Detail Synchronous
Size 512 MB
Speed 333 MHz
Total Width 64-bit
Data Width 64-bit
Device Locator DIMM_2

[ System Slots / PCI1 ]

System Slot Properties:
Slot Designation PCI1
Type PCI
Usage Empty
Data Bus Width 32-bit
Length Long

[ System Slots / PCI2 ]

System Slot Properties:
Slot Designation PCI2
Type PCI
Usage In Use
Data Bus Width 32-bit
Length Long

[ System Slots / PCI3 ]

System Slot Properties:
Slot Designation PCI3
Type PCI
Usage Empty
Data Bus Width 32-bit
Length Long

I am currently running without the sound card until I can at least get the on board audio to work again. I have checked the services.msc, updated all the drivers from dell.com, and checked all of the devices in device manager. When I run Linux ubuntu I can get sound. I've tried uninstalling all of the audio drivers, and all of the creative stuff on my system and let the os reinstall the basic drivers, update them and reboot. So far nothing has worked. I tried to run a repair install from the os disk and got some sort of error. I don't remember the exact error, but it was something along the lines of, " harderror ##some number## system32\root\ " I have yet to find any kind of info from the intel site and none of the dell stuff worked either. Thanks in advance.


----------



## NRS_NoSFeRaTu (Apr 25, 2009)

Just a thought . . . I was looking at the connectors on the cards and noticed that there is a difference. The older model card I was using looks like this one:

http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Sblive!.jpg

And the Audigy card looks like this:

http://www.twenga.co.uk/prices-Sound-Blaster-Audigy-SE-CREATIVE-LABS-Sound-card-15039-0

Does this connector have something to do with my issue? If so, how do I fix it?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

They are both PCI so no that won't make a difference.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Nope that wont matter just different pci cards is all.

So right now you dont have any sound pci cards installed?

just trying to get onboard sound working now right?


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

I still think that you need to do a reformat, especially since you have sound working in Linux.

FYI the Audigy SE is not an upgrade to the SB Live!. the SE uses a different chip and it doesn't support hardware EAX, advanced resolution DVD-Audio playback, nor Dolby Digital 5.1 playback.

Not that it matters at the moment since you can't get sound but thought you should know anyways.

Pauldo


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Right now lets just worry about getting your onboard sound to work, forget about the sound pci cards for now.


----------



## NRS_NoSFeRaTu (Apr 25, 2009)

Basically, yes. I removed the sound cards and uninstalled everything from Creative just trying to figure out how to get any sound back at all. If it's easier to get my sound back by installing one of the cards, I'll do it that way. I've tried installing both of the cards, at separate times of course, to see if that fixes the problem but it obviously didn't. I've been doing everything I possibly can for a long time now and this problem seems to have no solution. I've seen a lot of posts on a lot of forums with this problem. Most of them seem content with just setting the windows audio service to automatic to make it work. However, that doesn't work for me. All of my settings are exactly as they should be. There's no reason for my audio to be gone, it just is. My on board audio in the bios is turned on. My services are running fine and automatic. I can get sound if I use linux. I can't get any sound at all from windows. Every now and then I get the system beep from my mother board, but that's all. Maybe this is a virus of some kind?


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

What is the make and model of pc is all I ask?
example: Dell Dimension 400? Dell XPS 386? ect....

Ok so we are working on the integrated sound now with no sound cards installed and all the files and folders removed from windows for the sound cards?

Go into device manager and print the list here under 
sound and audio game controllers 
or type it out that will be fine too.


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

Onboard audio is a pci device. If one doesn't work, the others won't either.

Reformat and your problems will be solved.

Pauldo


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

ok Pauldo go ahead Im unsubscibing from this thread,
however after 3 pages I see he still has the problem, I was offering a solution
for the problem.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Riskyone101 said:


> What is the make and model of pc is all I ask?
> example: Dell Dimension 400? Dell XPS 386? ect....
> 
> Ok so we are working on the integrated sound now with no sound cards installed and all the files and folders removed from windows for the sound cards?
> ...


From the first post the DE051 is a Dimension 1100, the audio works under the Dell Diag Disk and running Linux, short of knowing what in the installation is not correct my thought also was reinstalling maybe the fastest solution, if you have a better one please share.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Ty Wrench,

Ok so there no sound drivers installed at the moment correct? if yes please remove
them, and also no sound cards installed, correct? before we proceed:

Go here to update the chipset:

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/fil...XP+Home+Edition&lang=eng&strOSs=45&submit=Go!
Choose #2

1. Install chipset and reboot pc

What is showing under: sounds and audio controllers? (in device manager)

Please respond back before I go any further.

Note: while I am helping you on this please do not do anything else or other stuff to pc until I have finished instructing you on this problem, ty.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

I have the solution.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

Riskyone101 said:


> I have the solution.


Where is it? lol


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Im waiting on his reply to my last post first before I proceed with the solution....lol
because I want to be sure he is following my advice exactly.


----------



## NRS_NoSFeRaTu (Apr 25, 2009)

Sorry about the late reply. I was out all night last night and just woke up. I am going through the processes of your advice right now. I'll get back with you as soon as I finish with that. Also, it might be worth mentioning that I got winamp to play a few tracks yesterday after I messed with the options for a while, but now it doesn't work any more. I'll be back in about an hour or so after I finish doing everything you've suggested. Pauldo, I appreciate your suggestion to reformat, however, I'm trying to figure this out without coming to that option. I have a lot of files I still have to make sure don't get lost before I reformat.


----------



## NRS_NoSFeRaTu (Apr 25, 2009)

Riskyone101 said:


> Ty Wrench,
> 
> Ok so there no sound drivers installed at the moment correct? if yes please remove
> them, and also no sound cards installed, correct? before we proceed:
> ...



There's a lot of options on that page. Which one am I supposed to install? I'm not sure what the difference is between them.


----------



## NRS_NoSFeRaTu (Apr 25, 2009)

Sorry, I missed the Choose option #2 part . . . downloading it now.


----------



## NRS_NoSFeRaTu (Apr 25, 2009)

Ok, I installed the intel chipset. Now I will wait to see what your solution is. I hope this works.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

OK good now what is showing in device manager under sounds audio and controllers?

Also why are you downloading and installing players while you are suppose to be following my advice here?....I have a solution here for this problem with your pc but if your downloading on the pc I cant guarantee this especially other players and such that may come with codecs and interfere with the process of me guiding you to the solution. I just noticed here you installed winamp right before my post so I apologize for that just want to help you get this resolved so you can enjoy your pc.


----------



## NRS_NoSFeRaTu (Apr 25, 2009)

Audio Codecs
Legacy Audio Drivers
Legacy Video Capture Devices
Media Control Devices
SoundMAX Integrated Digital Audio
Video Codecs


I haven't downloaded anything other than what you've suggested. Winamp is one of the programs I install with all the rest of my programs after a reinstall. I've had it on my system for a long time. I ran it just to see if there was some sort of audio. I never downloaded anything else or updated anything other than what you've suggested.

Also, it may be worth mentioning . . . when I open the task manager, there is always an entry for smax4pnp.exe. I'm not sure why it keeps running though.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

I noticed you have sp3 installed from the start of post, didnt notice you had 
high definition audio, so this is a hint where im going with the solution to get the sound started, then we can start with the install of your sound card. So please just hang in there alittle while longer and we will get this resolved hopefully.


----------



## NRS_NoSFeRaTu (Apr 25, 2009)

So, what's the next step? The smax4pnp.exe in the task manager has been there since I updated the drivers the first time, just about the time I was signing up for this forum. You think it may be easier if I were to just do the fresh install? I can start putting all my files away and have a fresh install done probably next weekend. Though, I'd prefer to not have to do that.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Did you install an integrated sound driver already?

smax4pnp.exe - audio sound control for the soundmax integrated digital audio
it rides in the system tray as an icon that you can click on to adjust settings for the sound.
It is not needed and you can disable if you want to.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

no need for that to reinstall windows


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Do you see what I asked in 2 posts ago?....
did you install the sound driver yet?,,,,and I havent even instructed you to do so?


----------



## NRS_NoSFeRaTu (Apr 25, 2009)

I updated the driver for the integrated audio, but then uninstalled it, reinstalled it, uninstalled it, I think I've got it uninstalled as of right now. I think I'm running the standard driver that came with the pc. Should I run the updated driver? If so, should I just run the update program, or should I select the option for me to pick the location of the update and point it to some other place? I'm really glad i won't have to do a reinstall . . . At least not so far.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

me too for your sake as because this wouldnt solve the issue of no sound either.

Why have you installed a sound driver yet? I didnt say to yet. that was not not the next step.

thats why when I said to install the chipset I asked at that point whats in the device under sounds...ect?
I was curious what would be showing there and what had a exclamation mark on it?


----------



## NRS_NoSFeRaTu (Apr 25, 2009)

Nothing has ever shown any X or ! through out this whole issue. The reason why I had installed the driver a while back was because I was trying to see if that was the problem. I was reading from several different forums and they all had the same basic advice; Update all the drivers and it should work. Though, even after doing that it obviously didn't. Before coming to this forum I updated all the drivers I could find on the dell.com site that applied to my system, and all of the drivers from the creative site that applied to my system and sound card. Since I've been working with you all here, I've been following your advice as suggested, but not sure where we should be at this point. Do I need the updated driver from the dell site? Or should I be running the original driver that came with the os install?


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Well your going in circles and im lost and confused as to where you are in my directions?
You havent answered my questions as I ask them in an orderly fashion to my asking
on each step im telling you to do, its tough trying to help and not recieveing whats going on the other end, I understand you were gone for a few hours earlier and so was I
but this is why it was important to answer what i asking from you at each post....instead of talking about other things going on not really related to my steps at all.


----------



## NRS_NoSFeRaTu (Apr 25, 2009)

Sorry about that. I thought I was giving relevant information. Right now I'll do my best to answer the questions in order . . . 

When you suggested that I install the intel chipset driver, I went into the Device Manager and uninstalled all of the creative and soundmax drivers I could find. Rebooted the machine. Installed the intel chipset. Rebooted. Posted the sounds and game controllers info here. That's where I am right now. Is this where we should be?


----------



## NRS_NoSFeRaTu (Apr 25, 2009)

Sorry about that. I thought I was giving relevant information. Right now I'll do my best to answer the questions in order . . . 

When you suggested that I install the intel chipset driver, I went into the Device Manager and uninstalled all of the creative and soundmax drivers I could find. Rebooted the machine. Installed the intel chipset. Rebooted. Posted the sounds and game controllers info here. That's where I am right now. Is this where we should be?


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

ok whats in the device manager now showing under sounds audio and controllers?
also any yellow marks ! which is ok i just want to know and what it says by these marks is all?
only answer to what i ask you please and to the point of my questions this will lead to a quick resolution to the problem instead of talking in circles please, ty.


----------



## NRS_NoSFeRaTu (Apr 25, 2009)

Now in the device manager I have:

Audio Codecs
Legacy Audio Drivers
Legacy Video Capture Devices
Media Control Devices
SoundMAX Integrated Digital Audio
Video Codecs

None of them are showing any X, !, ?, or any kind of error.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello are you here? or am I wasting my time waiting here again for you to post to my 
simple question here?...if your busy right now with something else I will understand however you messaged me saying your here and ready to proceed with my instructions
we are over half way there to resolving this issue, it was a 15 min process basically which is turning into hours of time.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

I thought you said that you uninstalled the sound drivers....why is soundmax there?
why do you refuse to follow my instructions?.......there is no way im going to beable to help you properly if you dont follow step by step......I also refuse to sit here for days on this problem when it can be resolved in 15 min to 30 min, this is rediculous!....


----------



## NRS_NoSFeRaTu (Apr 25, 2009)

I have a life just like you do. I have to attend to that as well. I have no idea why soundmax is still there. I did as you suggested and posted the info like you wanted. If I knew how to fix this problem, I wouldn't be here. As I stated before, I have already uninstalled everything from creative and soundmax long before the chipset install, so I have no idea why soundmax keeps showing up. It's always done this to me ever since I the first time I installed the driver update from the dell.com site.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

ok no problem then, 

ok enter the registry now
start
run
type
regedit

1. Click Start, click Run, type: regedit (press ok now)
2. Locate and then click the following subkey in the registry:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Updates\Windows XP\SP3\KB888111
3. On the Edit menu, click Delete >KB888111
4. Click Yes, and then exit Registry Editor.

Now go to add/remove and uninstall soundmax.
Now go to device manager uninstall soundmax
simply right click on it and choose uninstall

Now go here:

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/fil...XP+Home+Edition&lang=eng&strOSs=45&submit=Go!

Download #6 under "Software archives" Intel Matrix Storage manager ver. 5.5.0.1035

Reboot pc

Now upon reboot if you get the new found hardware wizard simply cancel it out.

Next install Soundmax integrated digital audio driver

Reboot pc

any sound now?


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Sorry earlier techsupport was updating their site and I didnt know this either so it caused me not to beable to respond to you sooner and I had to wait to log back in.
So it really fustrated me because we were in the middle of this........lol...no problem now i can laugh alittle now atleast i know now why i was lagging and having so much trouble to post earlier.


----------



## NRS_NoSFeRaTu (Apr 25, 2009)

sorry about the delay, had to answer call about upcoming cage fight, I'm doing your advice right now.


----------



## NRS_NoSFeRaTu (Apr 25, 2009)

There is no kb888111 in that folder. Under the SP3 folder there is only kb936929.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Riskyone101 said:


> ok no problem then,
> 
> ok enter the registry now
> start
> ...


Did you finish these steps here? if still no sound yet dont worry there may be 2 to 3 more steps to go then.


----------



## NRS_NoSFeRaTu (Apr 25, 2009)

I didn't do them because I was unsure if I should when there was no kb888111. I will finish the steps now that I know I should. I'll post the results as soon as I comeback from the reboot.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

ok no problem, ty for being cautious that shows me you are serious about getting this resolved finally.

Also if no sound please "post again" in device manager what it looks like under sounds and audio controllers? also if any yellow marks ! or ?

the next step will be installing - Microsoft UAA Bus Driver for High Definition Audio

If from previous steps you still get no sound? so ill go get the link for it just in case if you will need it.


----------



## NRS_NoSFeRaTu (Apr 25, 2009)

I did exactly as you asked and got an error when I tried to install the program. Here's what I got, " Incompatible Hardware. This software is not supported on this chipset. Please select 'Yes' to view the Readme file for a list of supported products. Refer to section 2 titled 'System Requirements'.

Also, I'm just curious . . . After I download this, or whatever one I'm supposed to, and it is installed. Do you want me to install the newest driver for the SoundMAX Audio from the dell.com site? I think that is what you mean, but I just want to be absolutely sure.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

hhhmmm you got an error with intel matrix storage manager?

ok try rebooting then try to install the above mentioned again.

yes to soundmax install it after trying the intel matrix storage manager, if the intel matrix fails again let me know?


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Did you go here for your audio device driver under audio first one?
just double checking.

http://support.dell.com/support/dow...emID=DIM_CEL_1100&os=WW1&osl=en&catid=&impid=


----------



## NRS_NoSFeRaTu (Apr 25, 2009)

Nope, same error. Maybe this isn't for my chipset? Just as a suggestion . . . You want me to download that utility that tells me exactly what chipset I have?


----------



## NRS_NoSFeRaTu (Apr 25, 2009)

Riskyone101 said:


> Did you go here for your audio device driver under audio first one?
> just double checking.
> 
> http://support.dell.com/support/dow...emID=DIM_CEL_1100&os=WW1&osl=en&catid=&impid=


Yes. It's the only option under the audio section. I have also downloaded and ran all of the other updates from that site that apply to my system.

Just my curiosity . . . I don't have a raid controller, or anything at all that would have to do with one . . . Why do I need something for RAID if I have no use for it?


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

no you dont need ther utility you already installed the chipset earlier.

nevermind about the intel matrix driver then, delelte the file.

Go here and get your audio driver, its under audio near very top.

http://support.dell.com/support/dow...emID=DIM_CEL_1100&os=WW1&osl=en&catid=&impid=

install it and reboot pc.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

do you have sound now after rebooting pc?


----------



## NRS_NoSFeRaTu (Apr 25, 2009)

That took a while, but I'm done with the install of the drivers. Still no sound. The soundmax entry is in the device manager, but there are no errors.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Do you 2 ever sleep?


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

LMAO, wrench97, I about give up on this spent too much time on this problem, and still got nowhere, I really wanted to solve this problem for him here but too many interuptions and I feel it may not be solved because of what I may be thinking here.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I think it may be faster to format and reinstall windows.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Go here NRS_NoSFeRaTu and click on the button validate please?

http://www.microsoft.com/genuine/default.aspx?displaylang=en


----------



## NRS_NoSFeRaTu (Apr 25, 2009)

I apologize about my abrupt absence. I have had a few major emergencies pile up on me since my previous posts. Three surgeries, many doctors visits, changes in medications, etc. I wasn't trying to blow any of you off. I appreciate all of your help and patience. I would like to try to get back on track with this issue and see if we can fix this. Since my last post I have not had my computer on, so everything is exactly where we left off. Please instruct me on what you would like for me to do. However, please be patient as I am attending to my mother who has had two major surgeries in the last month and may have to leave for a while. Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

Well, my vote is for a reformat and reinstallation of Windows. :grin:

Hope your mother gets better and don't sweat the absences. We will be here.

Pauldo


----------

